# I think my hair is going white... I'm 19



## Roxie (Oct 17, 2009)

I keep finding white strands in my hair! I think it's cool to have white hair, but I'm only 19 so going white doesn't sound right - and there is no grey, it's pure white! What is causing this, is something wrong? I first noticed it a few months ago and thought it was really strange... now I'm worried. Strange also, is the fact that the strands are thicker and stronger (maybe healthier) than the rest of my brown hair... does anyone know what's going on with my hair?


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 17, 2009)

It could be grey hair:

19 is young to get grey hairs, but not unheard of. Any family members get greys early?

Some hair turns white, rather that a grey shade - completely devoid of any pigment.

Also, greys can be very coarse and strong.

What does your hair stylist think - they must have seen a lot of grey hairs throughout their career.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 17, 2009)

I had a couple at that age. I'm 31 now, and they are still there. They blend in, and you don't even notice them unless you dig through my hair trying to find one.


----------



## carlierae26 (Oct 17, 2009)

You're goin' grey.


----------



## Roxie (Oct 17, 2009)

It's deffinitely white. I plucked a strand out and it was white not grey. It's also not growing white, the strands are right from root to tip. I wonder if it's caused by stress because the past 5 months or so I have been heavily stressed out. I've had several mental break downs and almost burst into tears today for no reason. I have anxiety issues at the moment and a phobia I'm trying to face (and failing).

I'd think if I was going grey, it would be growing, like regrowth, but it's literally strands TURNING white. All the white strands are the full length of my hair. No brown on it at all.


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 17, 2009)

Some people can prematurely go grey/white. Ask your parents if this is common in your family. It can also be a cause of severe stress, my Mums friend went completely grey almost overnight when she was 21 years old after hearing the news that her fiance had died in a motorbike accident.

If it doesn't bother you, then leave it, if not colour it!


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 17, 2009)

If you are taking any medications for your stress management or anxiety problems you may want to consult your doc. As these girls mentioned genetics may be sneaking up on you too so ask your parents and grandparents. Otherwise, try to get enough sleep, eat properly and if all else fails, dye it!


----------



## Roxie (Oct 17, 2009)

I didn't think it was genetic because my family have always looked younger than their age, but I was talking to mum today and she said she had white strands when she was my age (but she had me when she was younger than my age, so stress? lol).

I'm not on any medication, but I used to take herbal supplements and they helped dramatically. I haven't taken them in a while as money is really tight now... but I have been sick for the past two months so I haven't been eating properly for a long time.

I've been researching and it deffinitely seems like stress (or some disorder which I do not want). I'm majorly stressed out at the moment, I constantly feel like my stomach is in knots and my chest is closing in.

I'm struggling with school, had a fire and burnt down most of the kitchen, I have a protection order against a guy who isn't taking it seriously, and freaking out about other things. So, I am now trying to calm myself, listen to music and do things I enjoy... and remembering to breathe.

I don't want white hair, at least not patches of it! If it is genetic, then there isn't much I can do, otherwise, I'll just keep telling myself everything is okay and eat properly, drink plenty of water, and sleep!

I was freaking out when I started this thread, but I've calmed down now




thanks everyone for helping me rest my head a bit!


----------



## Jinx (Oct 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Roxie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's deffinitely white. I plucked a strand out and it was white not grey. It's also not growing white, the strands are right from root to tip. I wonder if it's caused by stress because the past 5 months or so I have been heavily stressed out. I've had several mental break downs and almost burst into tears today for no reason. I have anxiety issues at the moment and a phobia I'm trying to face (and failing). 
I'd think if I was going grey, it would be growing, like regrowth, but it's literally strands TURNING white. All the white strands are the full length of my hair. No brown on it at all.

Grey isn't always "grey", it can be white, silver, pewter or grey.It doesn't grow out grey like new growth either, the strand slowly changes color all the way from the root to the tip but you may not even notice it until the whole strand has changed.

I have pulled out strands that were in the middle of changing with the root grey graduating to brown and black at the tip on a single strand.

Yes, stress can change your hair, very easily.

And grey at 19 is not as unusual as you would think. I found my first at 20 or 21 but it may have been there longer; 2 of my kids had silvers since before they started school and my dad was born with 5 greys on his head (according to his mother).


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 17, 2009)

I actually found a few for the first time! I'm 24, and I thought that was pretty young as well. Not impressed


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 17, 2009)

It most likely is genetics being triggered prematurely by a heavy stress load. Sometimes even when we don't think anything is bothering us there is a lot of deep rooted and buried stresses we have left undealt with that is at work. Mine started doing the same thing when I was 18. No silver or gray but completely snow white. I was lucky in that my hair was very light blond. By the time I had hit my late twenties it was time to start dying. The same thing happened with my mom also so I'm sure genetics had a lot to do with it being white and not gray or silver but the stress is what triggered the growth. Unfortunate for my brothers as although theirs didn't turn white, they had little hair left by the time they had hit their mid twenties.


----------



## vdinev (Oct 19, 2009)

relax girl, go in a hot tub, put your favorite music and dont be stressed!!! you're going to be great!


----------



## Ricci (Oct 19, 2009)

I started to white at 19 too! its not the greatest but hey better then wrinkles! lol

I just dye the roots only with 100% grey coverage hair dye

Oh! and usually its hereditary


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, I know some people who started to go white/grey in their late teens. I wouldn't worry too much about it, though. You can always dye it if it gets to be too much.

White/grey hairs do tend to be thicker or more wirey in nature, so it does sound like that might be what's going on. That doesn't mean that anything's wrong, though.


----------

